# This is just hilarious...



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Enjoy


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

That is a riot!
An unabridged look at a non-racing, non-sailing announcers ideas on the sport of sailboat racing and some of his fellow former British colonists.


----------



## algee (Feb 28, 2010)

I love it !!!


----------



## bvander66 (Sep 30, 2007)

that was great


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

"Y' almost got twatted with the sail again. The Dotch as well..":laugher


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

My favorite Olympics 2012 commentary! :laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Freakin' classic!

"Wouldn't mind Finnishing off with her."
"You'd hear the Aussies coming before you'd see them."
"Go back you fool! You're not going to win any medals going that way."

Heh-heh.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Priceless look at why we see no coverage. Probably not far from how it's seen frankly.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I've been watching the sailing using the NBC Olympics app on my iPad. It's like CSPAN for the Olympics. No annoying commentators. But this guy was fantastic. NBC should hire him.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

That was great, thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd like to see him commentate on badminton or horse dressage... awesome.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

*Awww---they pulled it!*

The video was pulled, apparently under pressure from the Olympic committee. Must have been too embarrassing! Has anyone found it elsewhere or downloaded a copy before it was pulled?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.thatvideosite.com/v/5852

And Viper's hilariously profane/profound retort to the IOC:

Audioboo / The IOC


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

One of the problems with Olympic coverage is very few news organizations don't have anyone who covers the various events. That is no one who knows the event.

During the (winter) Lillehammer Olympics there was a guy from Cleveland (I assume) with an Indian's Spring jacket looking at the ski jumpers, shivering. He had no clue what to ask. I asked a few questions... in hopes he might understand... but if you are not invovled in a sport, you are clue less. He (parroted) asked: "how was the air." It's a good question for both sailing and ski jumping. In ski jumping if the wind is blowing at you it gives some lift. Of course this guy after asking it couldn't comprehend what answers like: "kind of heavy" meant.

"More idiots on the side (and behind the mic)"
"Wouldn't mind finishing off her"
"Unfortunately I don't have any more time."


----------



## davidryan8100 (Feb 27, 2013)

I agreed...


----------

